# Mystery third hose on 68 GTO gas tank...vent?



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I dropped the gas tank on my 68 GTO in order to replace the sending unit and upon dropping it discovered a 3/4 inch rubber hose at the front passenger top side of the tank...is this just a vent of some sort? I had no idea it was there until I dropped the tank and I dont know if it had been connected to something, although it doesnt appear to have had a clamp or fitting of any sort. Would like to know before putting the tank back in and finding out I should have done something with it. Thanks for all replies!!

John


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

If I had to guess, it was someone’s previous attempt at a return line. Then, someone came along later and did it right with a return on the sending unit and abandoned the other one.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

It is a vent hose. There was a little filter thingy in the open end. Those usually disintegrate away as the years pass.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> It is a vent hose. There was a little filter thingy in the open end. Those usually disintegrate away as the years pass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks that's what I thought. After I spent additional time under the car I see there is a little metal "bracket" that the hose fits into and is held somewhat in place. All is good and the fuel gauge is working, so now I can literally watch the fuel consumption as I am tooling down the highway!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jayvee53 said:


> Thanks that's what I thought. After I spent additional time under the car I see there is a little metal "bracket" that the hose fits into and is held somewhat in place. All is good and the fuel gauge is working, so now I can literally watch the fuel consumption as I am tooling down the highway!


You can purchase the filter end that goes on the hose from several of the Pontiac parts suppliers.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

That vent came with my new gas tank and my old tank had the same and was just a piece of hose pointing upward. That looked dangerous to me and figured since it is vented back at the fill pipe, why do I need it so I just plugged it off. Anyone know if this is not ok to do?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't see anything other then this illustration in the service manual. 
If it were me I would leave it as factory and just be sure it has the Restricter and clamp in place.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Good advice, have the proper vent hose coming today, thanks for the great info!!


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Kind of disappointed at what I got from Inline Tube for about $18. A standard piece of hose with a little 3/4" piece of white foam stuffed in one end and a regular office staple where I guess it's supposed to hold the foam in place. I blew into one end of it and the foam came flying out the other!


----------

